# New cyclist with Cannondale CAAD 10 105



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I just purchased a slightly new road bike, CAAD 10 105. The bike was a return from a customer who complained about the crank. I over heard the conversation and asked the bike salesman about the bike. The bike mechanics re-torqued all aspects of the bike and I purchased the bike for $1200. I hope to use this bike for commuting and recreational touring. My current weight is 209lbs at 5'11. Much of my time was spent at the gym lifting weights but I have changed my routine to push-ups, pull-ups and core exercises. I still perform weight exercises of dead lifts and lunges to keep my lower body strong as well. As for upgrades I not to concerned as I've ordered only the needed accessories of pedals, computer, air pump, helmet and gloves. Any tips would be appreciated as well. Thanks.

View attachment 279298


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I would recomend a good fitting. I am suspicious of the fit with the saddle slammed like that. 

Nice bike though.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

You're also gonna need a really good lock too. 

Only invest in a U-Lock or something better. A New York Fahgettaboudit U-Lock would be avisable. Don't ever leave it unlocked, anywhere! 

Join a local road bike club so that you can get more into the cycling culture, and increase your cycling skills, as well.


----------



## hicksycle (Jan 8, 2013)

If your feet hurt, reconsider your bike shoes. I endured extremely painful feet for more than a year (continued hurting off the saddle after a long ride). Finally, just before a 1000k brevet, I spent big money on a pair of Shimano R241 which are heat moulded to your feet in the store. At first I felt ashamed to be spending money on this kind of fad, but anyway the results were excellent. I never suffer from painful feet any more all. 

The other advice is join some long rides because its addictive in a healthy kind of way.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll second the fitting. 

Also, here's what I call an 'essentials' list. Add/ delete, tailoring to your needs:
Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
Tire levers
Spare tube
Patch kit
Piece of old tube or 1$ bill to use as a 'boot'
Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 inflator
2-3 12-16g unthreaded carts (I get the 12g's by the box at Walmart)
Multitool w/ chain breaker
mini-pump (if you don't trust CO2 alone)

Not essential, but nice to have:
Road ID
Lights
Rag/ paper towels
Latex gloves
A second tube, if it'll fit. And some members have suggested individual packets of waterless soap (Gojo, or similar).


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

I will definitely get the bike fitted once my pedals arrive next week. As for a lock I am definitely look at that New York U lock. I appreciate all the tips as they were all a great help.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you know the complaint about the crank was?

I would remove the reflectors. It’s an OK looking bike. The colors are not really to my liking. I also don’t like that #10 splattered on the top tube. But that’s all personal preference and I wouldn’t even notice any of that if I were riding with someone who had that bike.

Congratulations on the new bike.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

BostonG said:


> Do you know the complaint about the crank was?
> 
> I would remove the reflectors. It’s an OK looking bike. The colors are not really to my liking. I also don’t like that #10 splattered on the top tube. But that’s all personal preference and I wouldn’t even notice any of that if I were riding with someone who had that bike.
> 
> Congratulations on the new bike.


A new guy assembled the bike but left the crank a ill loose. A customer returned and the bike tech retorqued all the drive train bolts. I have not had any issues with the bike so far. I removed the reflectors and added some clear bike patches last night. I like the colors especially since I ride at night, the colors stand out.


----------



## Robbonj (Mar 2, 2013)

That's as great deal, I want a road bike (only mtb right now) and was looking at the caad 10 105 last fall, hoping to get something this week!


----------



## Jajo (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice bike. Sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

It's a good bike at a good price but:

You mention touring.....it's pretty much a full on race frame and handles as such.

Also, the way the seat is low and you have the hoods twisted up high _might_ be an indiction it's too big. Perhaps you're just not familiar with the road bike position and a fit will straighten that out but generally if someone needs to move the hoods up and closer like that it's an indication the top tube is too long or the head tube too short. I'm not talking about aesthetics....but what is sometimes done to compromise for a less than optimal bike size that can negatively weight distribution thus handling.

I'm not trying to rain on the parade, I really hope the bike works out great for you, but these things did stand out to me and I figured better to know now than later (if there's even anything to what I said though, might be non-issues).


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Do you have a warranty with the bike? According to Cannondale:


> This limited warranty applies only to the original owner of a Cannondale bicycle and is not transferable to subsequent owners.


How do you know the first owner didn't register the bike? 
Register Your Bike


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> It's a good bike at a good price but:
> 
> You mention touring.....it's pretty much a full on race frame and handles as such.
> 
> ...



The seat was lowered like this before I purchased it so I could fit the bikemin my car. The frame size is 58 which fits my 5'11 frame well and the hoods will be adjusted once I have the bike fitted this week. The 56 frame was a bit too small for me when I test rode this bike.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

tlg said:


> Do you have a warranty with the bike? According to Cannondale:
> How do you know the first owner didn't register the bike?
> Register Your Bike


The first owner did not register the bike. I registered the bike and I received the confirmation email from Cannondale.


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Zeet said:


> You're also gonna need a really good lock too.
> 
> Only invest in a U-Lock or something better. A New York Fahgettaboudit U-Lock would be avisable. Don't ever leave it unlocked, anywhere!
> 
> Join a local road bike club so that you can get more into the cycling culture, and increase your cycling skills, as well.


I would suggest two different style locks and check out some youtube videos on proper way to lock the bike.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Please excuse BostonG, I don't know how he has so many post stating his opinion on how he doesn't like the way your bike looks.

Cannondales are notoriously fast, and that's a full blown race bike. Congratulations on the great find. Welcome to roadbikereview. In my circles your bike would attract a crowd. I don't think that BostonG would be welcomed in my group with the bike he rides.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooben said:


> Please excuse BostonG, I don't know how he has so many post stating his opinion on how he doesn't like the way your bike looks.
> 
> Cannondales are notoriously fast, and that's a full blown race bike. Congratulations on the great find. Welcome to roadbikereview. In my circles your bike would attract a crowd. I don't think that BostonG would be welcomed in my group with the bike he rides.


Thanks for the welcome. This site has a ton of good info and tips.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Some good advice here. I'll throw in:

If you haven't fixed a flat in a while, practice changing the inner tube a few times in your garage or basement before you head out, and use your frame pump/CO2 or whatever you plan to take with you on the road, not your floor pump.

When I started cycling it had been years (ahem, decades) since I'd fixed a flat, and fixing one on a road bike is somewhat different from changing one on a kids bike with a couple of screw drivers as tire irons and then walking the bike to the gas station to air up.




-----------------------


----------



## Robbonj (Mar 2, 2013)

So 2013 CAAD 10 105 or 2012 super six 105 same price? Full carbon hands down, no? Is the CAAD aluminum that great? 

Fyi waiting to test ride a 13 CAAD, looking for my first road bike, the carbon Scott (foil?) felt really good over the trek 2.1 madone but no more closeouts in my size, still waiting to test ride the trek carbon 3 series. So far the 12 super6 is in the lead right now I think. Carbon feels almost hollow, not sure if that's a good feeling or not, makes it feel faster that's for sure...

PS sorry for hijacking, been trolling seemed like it lost some steam...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Robbonj said:


> Carbon feels almost hollow, not sure if that's a good feeling or not, makes it feel faster that's for sure...


Back in '08 when I got my first CF bike, I had the same impression. Most apparent when the bike was mounted on the work stand and I ran it through the gears. Subsided somewhat as the drivetrain wore in. 

Didn't notice it so much on the road, and I certainly wasn't any faster on it.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Hooben said:


> Please excuse BostonG, I don't know how he has so many post stating his opinion on how he doesn't like the way your bike looks.
> 
> Cannondales are notoriously fast, and that's a full blown race bike. Congratulations on the great find. Welcome to roadbikereview. In my circles your bike would attract a crowd. I don't think that BostonG would be welcomed in my group with the bike he rides.



Whaaaa?? Did I flame someone without knowing it? Why would I need to be excused…did I say something offensive? I didn’t insult or say the bike was ugly or that he got a terrible deal or that he wouldn’t be welcome to ride with me or anyone else. I stated my opinion on looks of the bike, big whoop! The OP likes the looks…great! salud! It was a casual remark. The main point of my post was to sincerely congratulate the OP on his new ride and simply wish him well. OP, were you insulted by my post? Or did it make you feel bad about your bike?

What I am now confused about is your first sentence. I have so many post on how I don’t like the way the bike looks? What does that even mean? Do you mean that you don’t understand how I have so many posts but then comment on the looks of a bike? Or that I posted many times on how I don’t like what the bike looks like? Or what? 

OP, please excuse Hooben. He has so many post but states that Cdales are notoriously fast…it’s people who are fast. In his circles bikes attract crowds? What are those circles…bike conventions? Where I go, people may compliment a bike here and there but I haven’t really seen a crowd gathered around a bike someone rides on a group ride. It would be kinda weird and awkward no? I doubt Hooben would approach and salivate all over you. So don’t worry, you won’t be stalked or crowded on group rides because of the bike you are on (but I may avoid Hooben’s group ride just in case). But hey, if Hooben feels he needs to defend your bike’s honor for whatever weird things he’s got going on in his mind than so be it. I guess he’ll be the one always behind you so he can keep his eyes on your luscious bike and shout sweet nothings at you while he takes pictures so he can remember the first moment he saw it in person. 

Hey Hooben, do you even know what bike I have? If I’m not welcome with it, maybe I’ll bring the beater. I think your helmet is on too tight…your group would welcome me with open arms my friend and I would likely welcome you so stop your nonsense. I’ll end this rant the same way I ended my first post:

Congratulations on the new bike.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

BostonG said:


> Whaaaa?? Did I flame someone without knowing it? Why would I need to be excused…did I say something offensive? I didn’t insult or say the bike was ugly or that he got a terrible deal or that he wouldn’t be welcome to ride with me or anyone else. I stated my opinion on looks of the bike, big whoop! The OP likes the looks…great! salud! It was a casual remark. The main point of my post was to sincerely congratulate the OP on his new ride and simply wish him well. OP, were you insulted by my post? Or did it make you feel bad about your bike?
> 
> What I am now confused about is your first sentence. I have so many post on how I don’t like the way the bike looks? What does that even mean? Do you mean that you don’t understand how I have so many posts but then comment on the looks of a bike? Or that I posted many times on how I don’t like what the bike looks like? Or what?
> 
> ...


thanks for this post, it gave me a good laugh.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

View attachment 280933

Bike parts and accessories came in today! I took 2 weeks off from work for family time and biking as well.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

I finally put my first 5.6 miles on the bike and I was impressed. Coming from mountain biking background I had to get use to the different geometry of a road bike but overall I can see myself commuting and even racing this bike.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

I was able to put more miles on the bike today. Yesterday's rides was mostly hills while today I rode on mostly flat. I had we'll go clip in pedals installed and I'm using a set of Mavic Peleton shoes. The next thing I need for my bike is a work stand for doing minor maintenance and cleaning along with some riding gear. I currently weight 208 LBS with a 33.5 inch waist, I hope to lose some muscle mass by biking more. I still do core workouts such as the ab wheel, push ups, planks, and lunges. Any other training tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

You hope to loose some muscle? or loose fat?


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

I was boxing and playing football prior to cycling. I lifted weights 4-5 days and week, my waist is good for being 208lbs, but I know I can benefit from losing some mass dealing with uphill climbing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CannonCyclist said:


> I was boxing and playing football prior to cycling. I lifted weights 4-5 days and week, my waist is good for being 208lbs, but *I know I can benefit from losing some mass dealing with uphill climbing*.


Kind of a catch-22 here in that losing muscle diminishes strength in those areas, and since climbing is all about STW (max strength/ minimal weight), you may find little or no improvement.

How we're built, genetics, age (among other factors), dictate where we excel - a reason why the pro circuit is made up of sprinters, climbers, GC's, so (assuming you're at your correct weight now) it might be best to focus on the aspects of cycling you feel you're lacking. 

IMO hill repeats/ intervals/ time in the saddle may serve you better than more off bike training or losing muscle. And by focusing on these areas, you're more likely to build strength in the muscles recruited during those hill climbs.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Kind of a catch-22 here in that losing muscle diminishes strength in those areas, and since climbing is all about STW (max strength/ minimal weight), you may find little or no improvement.
> 
> How we're built, genetics, age (among other factors), dictate where we excel - a reason why the pro circuit is made up of sprinters, climbers, GC's, so (assuming you're at your correct weight now) it might be best to focus on the aspects of cycling you feel you're lacking.
> 
> IMO hill repeats/ intervals/ time in the saddle may serve you better than more off bike training or losing muscle. And by focusing on these areas, you're more likely to build strength in the muscles recruited during those hill climbs.


Thanks, I will be focusing on hill and interval sprint training. My height is 5'11 and being 208 is about what most of my family members weigh in at since most have football experience. I will see what happens as I bike more and reduce weight lifting.


----------



## rodsfaria (Jul 1, 2013)

*Cannondale CAAD 10 105*



CannonCyclist said:


> I was able to put more miles on the bike today. Yesterday's rides was mostly hills while today I rode on mostly flat. I had we'll go clip in pedals installed and I'm using a set of Mavic Peleton shoes. The next thing I need for my bike is a work stand for doing minor maintenance and cleaning along with some riding gear. I currently weight 208 LBS with a 33.5 inch waist, I hope to lose some muscle mass by biking more. I still do core workouts such as the ab wheel, push ups, planks, and lunges. Any other training tips would be appreciated.


This is a brilliant bike mate.I own the same since December last year and have done almost 900 miles on it without a single flat tyre yet. I also own a Cannondale F2000 MTB 1997 model all XTR and still an absolutely amazing bike. Cannondale rocks!Enjoy
i would suggest you to get a decent garmin GPS for the bike.


----------



## Robbonj (Mar 2, 2013)

What Garmin do YOU recommend?


----------



## rodsfaria (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi mate, It depends what you are trying to achieve.I use the Edge 500 and I'm extremely happy with.No touch screen and black and white, but I actually think is better this way as I do long rides and my battery still always great.The Black and white is good because the sun won't disturb your views.I've completed a 5 hours ride today and believe or not only use 4% of my battery.Also, the no touch screen is something I adore as after a couple minutes you will of course start sweating and the screen will be a mess and on the winter time the glove will affect the touch of the buttons.However having said that, the GPS will only give you on or of course routes.What I usually do is try the ride without GPS once or create one and save or download out of the net.It will tell you when you are of course and back which I love it.The Edges 510/810 on the other hand have integration via bluetooth with iphone,a colour and touch screen but the battery will drain a lot faster as you will have proper GPS directions.Now the major difference. PRICE .The Edge 500 you can get for just over £100/160 usd with the cadence/HR sensor but mate the 810 can go up to 800 usd if you buy with the cadence, HR sensor.So I'm happy with the 500 but also know many friends that are happy with 510 and 810.I'm no specialist but to be sure which one you should consider, read the reviews from DC rainmaker.No one gives better detailed review than him.Good luck and enjoy your ride.

Garmin Edge 500 In Depth Review | DC Rainmaker

Garmin Edge 510 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker

Garmin Edge 810 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice bike!
Funniest thing is that it sounds like the OP and I are about the same build, except I'm 200 pounds. 
The Caad 10 is a badass race bike!, I have a supersix, and love it. I'm 5'11 also, and got a 56cm frame. I can see where getting a 58cm frame would come into play, but, I prefer to have extra crotch space (maybe my legs are shorter?). 

Once you're fitted, and you've dialed her in to your liking, you will rip up hills. I got my bike with the intention to slim down a bit. Core strengthening, some lighter weight lifting, and compound leg workouts have been awesome compliments to my cycling. 

I do recommend a cyclometer, heartrate monitor, and speed/cadence sensor. These will help you understand how efficient your efforts are at keeping speed, You can also monitor how hard your body is working to achieve those efforts. 
Then, once you become acclimated to that, you can train to target your weaker areas (for me hill climbing is a bit of a pain), and become better at it. Also helps to stay competitive with yourself, it's ok to compete against others, but, bare in mind that everyone's cycling fitness level differs. <- kinda wish someone schooled me on that before I chased a few guys down when I began, since I was left in the dust. 

I keep muttering to myself anytime I feel burnt out "gotta keep going... gotta keep pedaling... can't stop... won't stop" <-helps to psych yourself out 

Enjoy the bike!!! get some miles in, and you'll become a road cycling junkie like me (and many others in the forum).


----------



## Jumbolax (Jul 17, 2013)

I just found this forum and read this post with great delight...i found it very informative and amusing...so here is my brief story and question to all of you.

have been a rec cyclist for 35 years, pushing about 2000 miles/yr, doing mostly 20, 50, 62, and 100 mile rides, many of which are for fundraisers with my friends...i have been a cannondale freak for over 20 years, and my current ride is a 2004 six13 with full dura-ace group and reynolds strike wheel set...i just moved to maryland and started riding with a new club (mellow group of rec bikers) and on my 2nd ride, one of the group introduced himself to me as a local bike shop owner, commented on my bike and then upon close inspection noticed some bubbling under the paint on the upper down tube...i dropped my bike off and the cannondale rep looked at it today.

they are offering to replace the frame with a new CAAD 10, straight up, or a super6 EVO for an extra $1400...or i can keep my six13.

i also have an older CAAD 4 and i love both of my road bikes so i am torn...so i am opening this up for a lively discussion among this group...thoughts?

thanks in advance


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Fitting. 

That's a great bike. But it's a racing bike, as others have said. I'd never leave something like that locked up anywhere unless it was inside my house.

I'd seriously look into an inexpensive commuter, like Jamis or Kona, or even Craigslist or Walleyworld, and save this bike for some real road riding. That is a very desirable bike, you don't want someone to steal it.


----------

